# Burton TWC Standard 157



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

6ieks said:


> Is that a good board for a semi-intermedi like me? I like a bit of everything, snowpark, freeride, offpiste, ..
> 
> Good deal for 200euro?
> 
> ...


I like burton but I hate SW boards IMO their POS


----------



## 6ieks (Dec 23, 2011)

cd21 said:


> I like burton but I hate SW boards IMO their POS


Euh? SW, IMO and POS are?


----------



## Replay (Sep 24, 2011)

Shaun White.
In My Opinion.
Piece Of Shit.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got last year's White Collection Board. The one you have in your avatar. It's a very forgiving board that's light and has lots of flex. Great board for a beginner cause the edges don't catch too easily, and it's easy to maneuver. Last year was my first year on a board, and that Burton really helped me gain my confidence for a low price. They are available here in Canada for around $200-$230 CAD (last year's model) and I recommend it for a beginner. I will likely be upgrading this year or next, but don't regret that purchase at all.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Personaly I would recommend getting a board you can grow into if you plan on really getting after it. Then again the rider makes the board, some1 like Terje would still kill it on that sw.... it probably wouldnt be his first choice though


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

jdthai said:


> I've got last year's White Collection Board. The one you have in your avatar. It's a very forgiving board that's light and has lots of flex. Great board for a beginner cause the edges don't catch too easily, and it's easy to maneuver. Last year was my first year on a board, and that Burton really helped me gain my confidence for a low price. They are available here in Canada for around $200-$230 CAD (last year's model) and I recommend it for a beginner. I will likely be upgrading this year or next, but don't regret that purchase at all.


He said he was intermediate so I though that he wouldn't like it that much...BUT you make a good point


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, due to the price, I won't mind banging it around on boxes and rails this winter, whereas I might be a bit hesitant to do with another board. Maybe I'll keep it around for a few years, for backyard rails and to lend to friends.


----------



## 6ieks (Dec 23, 2011)

Oké, thanks for the info!

I bought the TWC Standard 2012 for 150 euro at hotzone.tv, Austria. I think that's a bargain. Indeed, with that board i don't mind taking rails...

So my new setup for the winter is:

Board: Burton TWC Standard 157 '12 (150euro)
Binding: Burton Custom White '13 (165euro)


Sweet

Edit: as u can see, first it was 200euro for the board, but then...

First i ordered the Custom white 2012 (115euro) + the TWC standard (203euro). Then i got a mail from the shop that the custom 2012 was the last one and its broke. So they would give me a good deal when i take ather bindings.
so i ordered the Custom whit 2013 and asked what price they could give me. 
Option 1: -20% dicount from 165 > 132 euro (not 115!?)
Option2!: Full price for the bindings but 150 euro for the TWC Standard! 

Euh! a aditional 50 euroos less! Super stoked!!!


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

6ieks said:


> Oké, thanks for the info!
> 
> I bought the TWC Standard 2012 for 150 euro at hotzone.tv, Austria. I think that's a bargain. Indeed, with that board i don't mind taking rails...
> 
> ...


At least you got a good price


----------



## 6ieks (Dec 23, 2011)

cd21 said:


> At least you got a good price


euh, yeah!!! Maybe u don't like SW boards (i'm not a SW fan) but for that price its for sure a good start/deal, knowing its my first board i buy 
My last board was a gift from mi brother! A Burton King 156 (2006) with Burton Cartel Gold bindings (limited edition/2006)! Now i'll put that in my museum, lol!


----------

